
Scientists urge U.N. to ban nuclear weapons - thg
https://futurism.com/scientists-urge-the-united-nations-to-ban-nuclear-arms/
======
johansch
I really wish Sweden hadn't caved to what was presumably US pressure back in
the 60s and halted the nuclear weapons program.

a) As a nation we are responsible enough to handle this kind of
responsibility.

b) The leftist leanings here have meant that a NATO membership has not been a
possibility, at least not so far.

c) The island of Gotland as well as parts of mainland Sweden is a well-known
target of Russia.

Saab even designed a delivery vehicle for the bomb (interestingly enough even
the then CEO of Saab had no idea of the existence of this project while it was
being made):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_36](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_36)

All of the above means that when there's semi-decent excuse for Russia (like
som close-by regional war, most likely), they can just snap us up like a
breakfast snack. Nations that have nuclear weapons don't face this kind of
oppurtunity-based crime.

